# Wolf Whistle question



## Stephspets (Apr 16, 2012)

So I have a 3 to 4 month old cockatiel who has bonded very well to me. I have been trying to teach the wolf whistle. He/she tries to copy it. There is a little delay between the two whistles first comes the whip then a pause then the woo. And he/she is trying to do it faster. So does this mean I have a boy cockatiel? Do only the boys try the wolf whistle? He/She also makes funny little chattering noises that sound somewhat like the words I am trying to teach him/her (Hello and pretty bird) The mutation is a WF. I know after the first molt if its a boy then the face will be all white and if female then no change at all. Either way I would be happy. Thanks


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Boys are known for being talkers so it's really likely. Does your bird bang his beak on stuff or do heart wings? 

Just keep doing the whistle for him. He will get faster with practice and he is going to need to hear it to build his confidence.


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

sunny does the chattering like he is trying to talk to i know he is male because he is 15 years old and act and looks like a male


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

lisaowens said:


> sunny does the chattering like he is trying to talk to i know he is male because he is 15 years old and act and looks like a male


I don't know. Roo also chatters like she's trying to talk, and she is definitely female. I don't think you can judge by chattering alone, because we as humans are also predisposed to hear noises as language even when they're not. Whistling would be a better indicator of being male, IMO.


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

sunny does the whistling too but he likes to chatter or talk when i am talking to him


----------



## Stephspets (Apr 16, 2012)

No beak tapping. He does do the crazy wings and weird dance on his perch and stretches his wings back all the way and then whistles when I get close to him. He makes alot of whistle noises with no particular tune when I walk into the room.


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

Tweety who is a female learned the wolf whistle very fast. She has never learned any other tune. She can be very noisy on some days and some days very quiet. When she was a baby, her breeder told us she thought she was a female but later said she might be a male because she was so vocal. But DNA showed a female. She is just one of the noisier females. Fits right in with our family LOL.


----------



## TTmango (Jul 31, 2020)

Stephspets said:


> So I have a 3 to 4 month old cockatiel who has bonded very well to me. I have been trying to teach the wolf whistle. He/she tries to copy it. There is a little delay between the two whistles first comes the whip then a pause then the woo. And he/she is trying to do it faster. So does this mean I have a boy cockatiel? Do only the boys try the wolf whistle? He/She also makes funny little chattering noises that sound somewhat like the words I am trying to teach him/her (Hello and pretty bird) The mutation is a WF. I know after the first molt if its a boy then the face will be all white and if female then no change at all. Either way I would be happy. Thanks


----------



## TTmango (Jul 31, 2020)

I know this is a really a old posted. I just got myself a 14 wks cockatiel. I read what you posted and I’m going through the exact same thing right now. I’m not sure of my birds sex and it’s doing the flock calls and I think I heard some weird whistles too. I’m just curious what did your bird ended up being? Is it a Male or Female?????


----------

